
Bill Gates Talks Philanthropy, Microsoft, and Taxes - codesternews
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_15DReQKbt8
======
fastball
That host really needs to stop fiddling with his seat.

Honestly that must be the most uncomfortable chair of all time.

~~~
codesternews
They have really uncomfortable chair.

~~~
fastball
Welp, looks like the neural net was about correct.

